# New LumoPro flash is nearly here!



## jcollett (Jul 8, 2013)

I only know of one place that is selling this in the USA. Pre-orders are being accepted with shipments starting on July 16th.

http://mpex.com/lumopro-lp180-quad-sync-manual-flash.html

Loved the previous incarnation, the LP160. This LP-180 has some interesting new features; I really like the ability to gel the flash without resorting to velcro. Being able to directly screw it into a light stand and plug it into an external battery pack are really nice touches as well.

Just wanted to bring this flash to the community's attention. This brand has been the "go-to" for Strobists who prefer manual over TTL until it was discontinued.

Disclaimer: I do not work for nor profit from MPEX in any way. I just cannot find this flash on the internet anywhere else for sale. Got an email from MPEX and thought there could be a few of us out there in need of a quality, manual flash.


----------



## Wildfire (Jul 10, 2013)

Wrong forum? Should go in 3rd Party or Lighting...

Looks awesome for a manual flash though. Love the built-in light stand mount. I won't be getting any, however, since I just bought into the Canon RT system 

If Lumopro started adding built-in radio receivers to their flashes and came out with a transmitter allowing you to change the power remotely I would sell my 600EX-RTs and switch in a heartbeat!


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 10, 2013)

$199 for a medium power manual flash looks distinctly overpriced to me.


----------



## Wildfire (Jul 10, 2013)

Medium power? David Hobby says it's actually more powerful than the Nikon SB800, so I'd guess it's one of the most powerful AA-powered flashes out there. It seems to be a reliable workhorse and has every feature you could possibly want from a manual hot-shoe flash.

At that price range I would definitely consider looking at AlienBees instead but the reason I like hotshoe flashes is that I can fit 3 of them + camera body + L lens in a small bag and be ready to go at any time.


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 12, 2013)

I was going by the description in the link which says the guide number is 110. I assumed that to be 110 feet rather than metres but I could be wrong.


----------



## BruinBear (Jul 12, 2013)

AdamJ said:


> I was going by the description in the link which says the guide number is 110. I assumed that to be 110 feet rather than metres but I could be wrong.



Its feet, which puts it roughly between the 320EX and 430EX. Dont quite understand why 110 is anywhere near the 600RT's 197.


----------



## alphajim (Jul 12, 2013)

So about the same as my old Vivtar 285HV at the "Norm" setting. Outside of the optical trigger (which I wouldn't use), it's a tough sell for nearly two bills.

Actually I just looked, and the 110 value is with the head fully "zoomed". If I zoom out the 285, it's more like 130


----------



## Wildfire (Jul 12, 2013)

You can't compare the guide numbers of different flashes with each other unless all the flashes have their guide number calculated the same way (eg. by the same person with the same testing method).

I'm guessing that Canon overestimated the power of the 600EX-RT and LumoPro is using a much more realistic estimate. In any case, I don't use the guide numbers given by any company, because there is no consistent or universal standard method of calculating it and anyone can just make up any number they want and no one would know.

We'll have to wait until the flash starts shipping and the real world reviews are out but for now I'm going to believe the Strobist and assume it really is as powerful as Canon and Nikon's latest flagships.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 12, 2013)

Moved to the RT system, Will never go back to PW's or Radio poppers... ever. (Not for speedlites anyway)


----------



## jcollett (Jul 17, 2013)

Again, to each their own and it is wonderful that we as consumers have options. Just wanted to add that these units are now available (got an email today).


----------

